# степь



## marco_2

Привет всем!

Меня всегда учили, что в слове *степь *в родительном и дательном падежах ударение падает на основу (кого? чего? - _ст*е*пи_, кому? чему? - _ст*е*пи_; я конечно знаю, что в предложном дело обстоит иначе: _о ст*е*пи_, но _в степ*и*_). Но на некоторых сайтах Интернета (хотя бы здесь: udarenieru.ru/index.php?doc=степь) я нашел информацию, что в родительном и дательном допускается и ударение на окончании - _степ*и*_. Это правда?


----------



## Vovan

В родительном - допускается (согласно Орфоэпическому словарю Института русского языка АН СССР, 1988 г.).

Про дательный затрудняюсь найти норму, но могу сказать, что на слух правильнее *сте́пи* (иначе вас могут не понять, особенно если не будет достаточного контекста; это, кстати, касается и родительного падежа). Например:
_Мною овладевала ненависть к сте́пи, к солнцу, к мухам. (Чехов)
Мною овладевала ненависть к степи́, к солнцу, к мухам. (Чехов) _​Впрочем, сочетание "*по степи́*" звучит вполне нормально. Например, "*скака́ть по степи́*".

Проблема в том, что "*степь*" - малоупотребительное слово в речи большинства россиян и про нормы говорить сложно.
Для простоты можно взять похожее слово, например "*сеть*". Слово очень употребительно, особенно с всё более широким распространением Интернета среди простых россиян.
_Дать (локальной) се́ти выход в Интернет.
Потерять пароль от (локальной) се́ти._
_Дать (локальной) сети́ выход в Интернет._(моё мнение; ваш источник такую акцентную норму не приводит)
_Потерять пароль от (локальной) сети́._(моё мнение; ваш источник такую акцентную норму не приводит)
​


----------



## Q-cumber

marco_2 said:


> Привет всем!
> 
> Меня всегда учили, что в слове *степь *в родительном и дательном падежах ударение падает на основу (кого? чего? - _ст*е*пи_, кому? чему? - _ст*е*пи_; я конечно знаю, что в предложном дело обстоит иначе: _о ст*е*пи_, но _в степ*и*_). Но на некоторых сайтах Интернета (хотя бы здесь: udarenieru.ru/index.php?doc=степь) я нашел информацию, что в родительном и дательном допускается и ударение на окончании - _степ*и*_. Это правда?


 Я бы тоже сказал "о ст*е*пи". Практически во всех остальных случаях ударение у меня просится на последний слог. Впрочем, я это слово редко слышу и сам использую.


----------



## Sobakus

I think I'd prefer the last-syllable stress in properly Ablative and Locative cases, compare Gen., Dat. _и́з лесу, по́ лесу :: из степи́, по степи́. _But then again, I'd also say _от/до/по двери́_ in the spatial sense. With _для_ both are equally possible for me, but _без две́ри, сте́пи, ле́са_, and... _без сети́. _


----------



## Maroseika

"Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке"  (К. С. Горбачевич, 2000):
род. сте́пи
дат. по сте́пи и по степи́
предл. о сте́пи, в степи́ и устарелое в сте́пи


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> дат. по сте́пи и по степи́
> ...


Каждое ударение в данном случае придаёт свой оттенок значения слову "степь":

"По степи́" подразумевает большее пространство, его открытость или необозримость, как например: 
"Тёмная ночь, только пули свистят по степи́...", 
"Летела пуля по степи́, Dm E Am Я ехал на броне..."

Если пространственная составляющая степи не столь существенна, то "по сте́пи" будет звучать лучше:
"По сте́пи, зноем опалённой,
Среди высоких ковылей..."


----------



## Awwal12

Боюсь, что, например, в моем личном идиолекте форма ед.ч. "сте́пи" просто отсутствует в любых падежах и с любыми предлогами; только "степи́" (форма "сте́пи" оказывается при этом целиком зарезервирована для мн.ч.). Разумеется, мой идиолект эпизодически идет вразрез с официальной орфоэпией (как и идиолекты большинства русскоговорящих, в общем-то, - не в одном месте так в другом). Тем не менее, сам этот факт уже может быть достаточно красноречив, если мы рассматриваем живой русский язык.


----------



## marco_2

Всем большое спасибо за ответы. Значит в некоторых контекстах вариантивность существует.


----------



## alexzzzz

Awwal12 said:


> Боюсь, что, например, в моем личном идиолекте форма ед.ч. "сте́пи" просто отсутствует в любых падежах и с любыми предлогами; только "степи́" (форма "сте́пи" оказывается при этом целиком зарезервирована для мн.ч.).



Аналогично. Даже не подозревал, что "сте́пи" вообще может использоваться как форма единственного числа.


----------



## Rosett

alexzzzz said:


> Аналогично. Даже не подозревал, что "сте́пи" вообще может использоваться как форма единственного числа.


Прочтите Терек воет, дик и злобен... - Стихи Лермонтова

Терек воет, дик и злобен, Меж утесистых громад, Буре плач его подобен, Слезы брызгами летят. Но, по степи разбегаясь, Он лукавый принял вид

Возможно, что "сте́пи" вышли оттуда.


----------



## Rosett

marco_2 said:


> Значит в некоторых контекстах вариантивность существует.


Более того: вариативность (в данном случае - ударения) есть фундаментальное свойство русского языка. Этим он существенно отличается от, скажем, польского.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Прочтите Терек воет, дик и злобен... - Стихи Лермонтова
> 
> Терек воет, дик и злобен, Меж утесистых громад, Буре плач его подобен, Слезы брызгами летят. Но, по степи разбегаясь, Он лукавый принял вид
> 
> Возможно, что "сте́пи" вышли оттуда.


В поэзии допустимы некоторые отклонения от грамматических норм, в том числе - неправильная расстановка ударений. Это называется "поэтическая вольность".


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> В поэзии допустимы некоторые отклонения от грамматических норм, в том числе - неправильная расстановка ударений. Это называется "поэтическая вольность".


Ну, а как иначе, если не стихотворным размером, доказать на письме, что ударение стоит именно на "e"? Следует исходить из того, что Лермонтов, величайший мастер русской поэзии, таких "вольностей" себе не позволял. "Терек" - стихотворение очень известное, жемчужина творчества Лермонтова, и мне оно не режет слух этим ударением.

Найдите хотя бы ещё одну подобную "вольность" у Лермонтова для обоснования притязаний.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Возможно, что "сте́пи" вышли оттуда.


Как и в наше время, в первой половине 19 века использовались оба варианта - и "по степи́", и "по сте́пи" (и даже "по́ степи").
Также встречаются "в степи́" и "в сте́пи".


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Ну, а как иначе, если не стихотворным размером, доказать на письме, что ударение стоит именно на "e"? Следует исходить из того, что Лермонтов, величайший мастер русской поэзии, таких "вольностей" себе не позволял. "Терек" - стихотворение очень известное, жемчужина творчества Лермонтова, и мне оно не режет слух этим ударением.
> 
> Найдите хотя бы ещё одну подобную "вольность" у Лермонтова для обоснования притязаний.


Мне кажется, слово "притязания" здесь несколько неуместно.  Чтобы не уводить дискуссию *не в ту степь*, просто приведу ссылку на статью по теме: Ударение в поэзии: норма или поэтическая вольность.  Там и Лермонтов упоминается. Ничуть не умаляя величия величайшего мастера я хотел сказать, что использовать поэтические примеры для иллюстрации правильной расстановки ударений не вполне корректно. Вообще, а не в данном конкретном случае. Сам иногда стишками балуюсь.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Мне кажется, слово "притязания" здесь несколько неуместно.  Чтобы не уводить дискуссию *не в ту степь*, просто приведу ссылку на статью по теме: Ударение в поэзии: норма или поэтическая вольность.  Там и Лермонтов упоминается. Ничуть не умаляя величия величайшего мастера я хотел сказать, что использовать поэтические примеры для иллюстрации правильной расстановки ударений не вполне корректно. Вообще, а не в данном конкретном случае. Сам иногда стишками балуюсь.


Вы игнорируете тот факт, что поэзия проникает в жизнь, хотя в жизни мы говорим прозой. Проникает достаточно глубоко, чтобы формировать собою орфоэпические нормы. Многоместность ударения есть следствие естественной поэтичности русского языка.

В любом случае, оба обсуждаемых ударения в слове "степи" в единственном числе являются литературными. Мне только странно, что это ещё надо доказывать.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> В любом случае, оба обсуждаемых ударения в слове "степи" в единственном числе являются литературными. Мне только странно, что это ещё надо доказывать.


Безусловно, являются. Но я, как и большинство участников данного обсуждения, в единственном числе ставлю ударение на последний слог практически во всех случаях. А альтернативный вариант постановки ударения кажется мне скорее непривычным (в разговорной речи, но не в поэтических произведениях).


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Безусловно, являются. Но я, как и большинство участников данного обсуждения, в единственном числе ставлю ударение на последний слог практически во всех случаях. А альтернативный вариант постановки ударения кажется мне скорее непривычным (в разговорной речи, но не в поэтических произведениях).


В разговорной речи могут цитироваться поэтические произведения, что оказывает несомненное влияние на постановку ударения в целом.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Mod note: The topic if fully discussed, the thread is now closed.


----------

